# Arny Freytag's Lighting Style!



## pixelrave (Mar 7, 2011)

I attended a workshop on lighting techniques which was organized by two other photographers other than Arny in South Florida. Wow! i am impressed by his style
and the techniques he uses.


----------



## Davor (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't he do photoshoots for playboy?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2011)

He would be banned off here Arny Freytag Studios


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 9, 2011)

Davor said:


> Didn't he do photoshoots for playboy?


 

Yes he is a Playboy Photographer, you can find more about him and his blog here :

A brief history in Arny&#8217;s world « Shoot The Centerfold

I must say i was really impressed by his style.


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 10, 2011)

gsgary said:


> He would be banned off here Arny Freytag Studios



Well those are playboy cover pics and centerfold shots. They guys is a genius when it comes to lighting.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang that is some amazing lighting in those shots. I bet his seminar was awesome


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 12, 2011)

Seminar and the workshops were awesome. I mean there were photographers who have been in this business for years and they were amazed by the techniques these people used.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you'd like to share any notes or anything from the lighting seminar I would be really excited to see them!! :study:


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 13, 2011)

There's more about his style os shooting and lighting in this blog here on OMP!.....picture on the left is a large file....but what a shot...i think you can dl the the pic and check what a great job he has done.

OneModelPlace.Com(tm) - Models and Photographers, Artists and Agents Portfolio Directory Showcase and Community


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks for that info!! HOLY crap!! I wish I had the money to go out to his seminar in Vegas!!


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember they had offered discounts for students if they proved it there were going to photography school. But i saw something on their site about discounted rates, check em out or shoot em an email maybe they will consider
giving you a deal.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 15, 2011)

o0o thanks for letting me know that!! I'll check out the pricing. Right now I'm just taking a few photography classes so I wonder if they'll accept that. I have some money left over in my school account I could totally use for this.


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool...i am sure it will be worth it.


----------



## ngaerlan (Mar 21, 2011)

Are they gonna have another workshop ? and if so where ?

Nino Gaerlan Photography


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 30, 2011)

ngaerlan said:


> Are they gonna have another workshop ? and if so where ?
> 
> Nino Gaerlan Photography


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 30, 2011)

pixelrave said:


> ngaerlan said:
> 
> 
> > Are they gonna have another workshop ? and if so where ?
> ...


 

I met her at the last workshop pre party at Hard Rock, gorgeous babe.


----------



## pixelrave (Mar 30, 2011)

ngaerlan said:


> Are they gonna have another workshop ? and if so where ?
> 
> Nino Gaerlan Photography



Yeah in June....Las Vegas i think they have pre registration price which ends in two days.


----------



## pixelrave (Apr 1, 2011)

ngaerlan said:


> Are they gonna have another workshop ? and if so where ?
> 
> Nino Gaerlan Photography




Check their site ....i think they have some seats left

Shoot The Centerfold


----------



## pixelrave (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got back from Las Vegas Event....shoot the centerfold worskshop was better than the last one.
You have to be there to experience it...

Here's a pic of Legends Arny, Jarmo and David Mecey.


----------



## pixelrave (Jun 21, 2011)

The program for their next seminar/workshop was out on their site...Sept 16-18 this year in Las Vegas again. Hope to see some of you at the workshop. Shoot me a message.


----------



## pixelrave (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the redcarpet video

Shoot The Centerfold &#8211; Red Carpet / June 4th, 2011 « Shoot The Centerfold


----------



## pixelrave (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a chance to ask stc photographers any questions you have:

Join Arny, David & Jarmo for Facebook chat on July 6:00 Pacific Time, 9:00 EST. « Shoot The Centerfold


----------

